# Need help Uber Deactivated me for no reason my face didn’t match the recognition anybody can help



## Razamiah (Jun 8, 2021)

Ubereats has asked me to take a picture of myself I have taken it three times and then they deactivated me saying my face doesn’t match what should I do how do I appeal this anybody have any idea?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Razamiah said:


> Ubereats has asked me to take a picture of myself I have taken it three times and then they deactivated me saying my face doesn’t match what should I do how do I appeal this anybody have any idea?


Go to your nearest greenlight hub and plead your case. Basically you need to go prove that you are you. Any idea why the app couldn't recognize you?


----------



## Razamiah (Jun 8, 2021)

maybe i have a beard? Can I appeal this? In greenline and can u they help with ubereats


----------



## Razamiah (Jun 8, 2021)

i charge my appearance and my face didn’t match would greenline hub help me by any chance?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

A permanent suspension is permanent. Better luck with the other app-based delivery services.


----------



## Razamiah (Jun 8, 2021)

Ok thank you


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Razamiah said:


> i charge my appearance and my face didn’t match would greenline hub help me by any chance?


You're not allowed to change your appearance once you start with Uber.


----------



## Razamiah (Jun 8, 2021)

So my Account has been permanently deactivated and I can’t appeal this it’s on Uber eats


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It won't hurt to try appealing, but I was given a warning by Uber because an customer or a restaurant did not recognize me based on my profile picture, and they told me I could not change my profile picture and I had to stick with my original that I took 5 years ago. So it seems you can only try to make yourself look more like your old self.


----------



## Razamiah (Jun 8, 2021)

If I go to greenline hub do you this they can help me out?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

That would be your best bet. It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Razamiah said:


> If I go to greenline hub do you this they can help me out?


That is your only chance of getting reinstated. But I wouldn't get your hopes up. The message they sent you is very specific about this being permanent.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> You're not allowed to change your appearance once you start with Uber.


How hypocritical of Uber after all their preaching of LBTQ+ acceptance and other identity behavioral lessons.
Time for Uber to watch their own videos on have to behave.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Razamiah said:


> If I go to greenline hub do you this they can help me out?


Hopefully there is a greenLIGHT hub in your area. If so go to it. Bring your phone and prove you’re you. If not, keep calling support until you get a proactive rep willing to work with you to resolve this issue.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tell Uber you’re currently taking gender-enhancement hormonal therapy, maybe they’ll reopen your case.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Razamiah said:


> If I go to greenline hub do you this they can help me out?


That has worked for other people.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

I got this once with uber that someone said I didn't look like me, however it was not a deactivation and I argued with a rep with how that a customer could tell if it was me or not with the mask policy in place, I must've made a good argument because they sent me a photo verification and I took a photo with no issues.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

File a lawsuit in small claims court. UBer never shows up. You'll win and get some money.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> File a lawsuit in small claims court. UBer never shows up. You'll win and get some money.


lulz 


yeah


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Razamiah said:


> If I go to greenline hub do you this they can help me out?


Yes, but only if you promise to be Dara's
back-door beeatch!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> File a lawsuit in small claims court. UBer never shows up. You'll win and get some money.


Except for that pesky arbitration clause you agreed to be bound to. Uber has thousands of pending actions. Get in line.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Except for that pesky arbitration clause you agreed to be bound to. Uber has thousands of pending actions. Get in line.


You are wrong. Watch the following video


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> You are wrong. Watch the following video


A video 3 years old, from an idiot who made 3 videos before he disappeared. You keep chasing that dream.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, but only if you promise to be Dara's
> back-door beeatch!


clown comment..if you havent anything to say that is helpful why dont you hit up open mic at the comedy club...im sure you would get used to getting booed off stage


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> clown comment..if you havent anything to say that is helpful why dont you hit up open mic at the comedy club...im sure you would get used to getting booed off stage


Hey, if your gonna' post here, you'd better get used to sarcastic members like me. Just ask @SHalester


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

